# So...



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

What is it???


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is it yours? 

(I love English pointers)


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, an English Pointer - I should have known. :doh: She is cute.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> What is it???


 
It's what ya get when you put these together:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Megora said:


> Is it yours?
> 
> (I love English pointers)


 
I do, too... :heartbeat


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

That baby is cute...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

janine said:


> That baby is cute...


I thought so, too... for 4 weeks old.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Is she your Valentine gift this year? -)

She's cute! I fell in love with Pointers when I saw an old movie about a boy and his dog (a pointer) called Prom.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my-she is adorable, not to mention much more together at 4 weeks than my Goldens are! and so well behaved too  Will she be yours?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She's huge for 4 weeks old. What a doll!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

fostermom said:


> She's huge for 4 weeks old. What a doll!


 
Not really, those are life sized photos. (Just kidding.)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She is Penpoint's Win Chill Factor. Her daddy is BIS Ch Penpoint's In Dress Blues and her mommy is Ch. Honor-Penpoint Win's Asuncion.
And I will be going to NO to bring her _home_ next weekend.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm in love! She is adorable.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, she's a doll!!! So Bueller's getting a sister???


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Oh my, she's a doll!!! So Bueller's getting a sister???


 
More like The Dogfather's getting another woman...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Oh my-she is adorable, not to mention much more together at 4 weeks than my Goldens are! and so well behaved too  Will she be yours?


 
"Well behaved" she said... LOL We'll see. Lee Ann said these are very naughty babies. (Just they way I like 'em.) Usually, the ones who stack as babies and seem SO good, are bad bad bad. Bueller wouldn't stack as a baby and he was (and is) good good good...


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> More like The Dogfather's getting another woman...


That is funny...:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

janine said:


> That is funny...:


Trust me. Emily already has him wrapped around her little paw and he's only seen photos... it's gonna be bad.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is beautiful! Our neighbor just got one, she is such a ball of fire, but very sweet and smart! Congratulations, keep us posted.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

What a cute puppy.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

AWWW! What a cutie pie!


----------



## joanna (Dec 3, 2007)

amazing dog!! I love pointers! My first dog was a german shorthaired pointer.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is super cute. Laura, does this mean that you are moving away from breeding goldens?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Love the name Win Chill Factor !


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute, congratulations PG!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> She is super cute. Laura, does this mean that you are moving away from breeding goldens?


Not at all. I will always be committed to Goldens, they are my primary breed. I adore the Pointers, as well, and won't _ever _be without one again - the time between losing Dave and Bueller coming into our home was far too long.
I am getting Emily to show, and for my husband and I to hunt over. Bitches are so much easier in that respect. If I should ever decide to breed any Pointers, she should be an outstanding foundation bitch, but regardless, it would not be on a large scale by any means. They are a blast to live with, great fun to show (and generally do pretty well in the Sporting Group :crossfing, and they compliment the Goldens beautifully. Gettting a puppy from this breeding was just a really great opportunity. My son showed their paternal grandmother in the generations class at the Pointer national this past fall, and we fell in love with her, and her son (the sire). And Arthur (the sire) has just done fantastically - Best in Show, BOB at Eukanuba and Best Bred By - it was too good to pass up.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Love the name Win Chill Factor !


Thanks! The litter theme is "win" and because I love word plays, it was a no-brainer. (Not to mention it's been FREEZING here!)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a smoooochy face!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

She's adorable!!!!! I hope you post more pictures once you bring her home.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

"Sorta" cute? That's freaking adorable!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ranger said:


> "Sorta" cute? That's freaking adorable!


Why, thank you! _She_ certainly appears to knows so... (I see a Diva Pointer in the making... Zoom'll have to show her the ropes - I see a LOT of baths in her future to keep that bod white!)


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

She's a little baby doll! So adorable....looking forward to lots more pics, Laura.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats! She is beautiful and cute! Can't wait to see more pics when she comes home.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't think there is anything "sorta" cute about that picture - it is *seriously/without a doubt* adorable!! Yikes, there should be "cuteness" warnings on some threads!

Kim


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Soooo cute! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Would you please, please, please post coming home photos? I love watching the big kids give the once over to the puppies....some great photos from the early meetings She is a doll baby, but keeping her white? Good luck with that!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Very, very cute. I love the long legs of the adults. Will her body gain more of the markings as she grows?
Hopefully, your weather will warm up before she comes home.


----------

